# Guess What Toby Found on His Walk?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady would have been so excited if he found a stuffed animal. He sneaks my kids all the time.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

O h, mom let him keep it, finders keepers, he looks so cute with it.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Had to laugh! How cute! Lola finds all kinds of things out in our large back wooded yard. She has come up with balls that must have been buried for years from our past dogs..... or came over the fence from a neighbors yard. Nothing gets by her either! Thanks for sharing:wave:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I do the same thing with Gunner, Anne. If he has something I want we always trade. He is really good at dropping it when we are going to trade. Toby looks great! Such a cutie...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby found a brand new doggie tug rope in the middle of an intersection one year. He still has it (we supervise that carefully). I washed it just in case, but figured finding the owner would be too hard! 

He found a talking Toy Story doll (Woody) a few years ago. It was in the street and I planned on exchanging a treat for it once we got home, then going out and putting it back where we found it. About a half mile down the street a woman came running up with a baby jogger and was yelling at us as she approached, claiming that dog stole her child's toy. :uhoh: She wasn't a dog person and she was NOT amused. I explained to her that this dog will destroy the toy if I attempted to take it out of his mouth without something of value in exchange and I asked her if she would tell me her address and I promised to get the toy, clean it off and return it to her front door as soon as possible. She lived a block over, no biggie. I even told her where I lived. She finally agreed but I could tell she didn't trust me. I returned it nice, intact and clean to her front door about 15 minutes later. Anyway, that incident and the little child in her jogger, were in my mind as Toby found this today. 

Toby was pretty upset with me this morning because there was an inflatable child's ball in a front yard when we walked early and I wouldn't let him get it--I knew he'd deflate it the second he sunk his teeth into it. So finding this stuffie later on made his day!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, he looks so happy with his find!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That picture is too cute!

Funny story about the doll incident, you and Toby are the neighborhood toy-jackers.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

What a Good dog!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a cute, fuzzy footed sweetheart. Smooch!!!!!!!!!!

Curly ears too. Be still my beating heart, but I sure would love to kiss that lovely boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think maybe HRH has been busy leaving toys around for everyone.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think maybe HRH has been busy leaving toys around for everyone.


:yes::yes::yes::smooch:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

That is just the cutiest picture ever! Probably the best thing I love about Goldens is this...that they will happily walk around with something in their mouth. Hard not to love a big guy with a toy stuffie in his mouth! Way to go Tob. Its a real shame that lady will never know this joy.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

My Sully has been known to steal the local community paper; no one really reads those (I hope). I agree with finders keepers, but wash it.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so glad to see Toby found a treasure on his walk!

Just curious - Do you take a camera with you or is the picture from a smart phone? 

I ask because I saw a woman walking past our home the other day with a nice digital camera around her neck - I thought it was sort of weird at first, but then she took a couple of pictures when her tiny dog sniffed some flowers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> What a cute, fuzzy footed sweetheart. Smooch!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Curly ears too. Be still my beating heart, but I sure would love to kiss that lovely boy.


Maybe one day we'll take a road trip up your way. :crossfing Then you can kiss away--beware, Toby has lizard lips and kisses back!



hotel4dogs said:


> I think maybe HRH has been busy leaving toys around for everyone.


I just read your post about the toy squirrel and I thought the same thing when Toby found that toy! 



hubbub said:


> I'm so glad to see Toby found a treasure on his walk!
> 
> Just curious - Do you take a camera with you or is the picture from a smart phone?
> 
> I ask because I saw a woman walking past our home the other day with a nice digital camera around her neck - I thought it was sort of weird at first, but then she took a couple of pictures when her tiny dog sniffed some flowers.


This one was taken with my phone. My hubby has been taking a digital camera with him on our walks for months as he is staking out photos of a hawk that flies over our neighborhood. Yesterday he forgot it! :doh: So I pulled out my phone and snapped the photo. The hawks are elusive and tend to not show up when we have the camera available. How do they know? Usually we take photos of neighborhood doggie tormentors, also known as squirrels. We are also tracking a woodpecker who is near our house somewhere! I hear him/her every morning. A few days ago I was walking Toby without a phone or camera and sure enough, found the woodpecker pecking away on a telephone pole. :doh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet picture!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DallasGold*

DallasGold

This is SUCH AN ADORABLE PICTURE of Toby!! I want to Kiss him, too!!
My first thought when you said Toby FOUND THE toy is that Dusty left it for him!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Now THAT'S a cute, cute picture!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to come back and look again.
He is cuuuuuuuuttttteeeeee!

I don't mean to offend about fuzzy feet. I am terribly attracted to them. When I first got Jack I kept thinking his feet looked "wrong", even other than the crookedness of them. Then I realized it was/is because they are NAKED. Poor little piggy looking toes just aren't as attractive, but we won't tell him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww...... so cute. 

Toby looks great!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Toby would win a scavenger hunt!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I had to come back and look again.
> He is cuuuuuuuuttttteeeeee!
> 
> I don't mean to offend about fuzzy feet. I am terribly attracted to them. When I first got Jack I kept thinking his feet looked "wrong", even other than the crookedness of them. Then I realized it was/is because they are NAKED. Poor little piggy looking toes just aren't as attractive, but we won't tell him.


Thanks for reminding me because I've been meaning to trim his paws! I noticed them last week and then forgot to do anything!

Today was Toby's cobalamin injection. I'm "supposed" to inject it into a fatty area--well this dog is so lean I'm having a very difficult time finding a suitable injection site. More food/treats for Toby!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

But...... I love fuzzy feet.
I never knew you should trim them. My second rescue was a golden/collie cross and he had the most lovely feet IMO. Even more "feathering" than Copper. Jack has little naked piggy toes, but he can't help it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

AAHHH - hope Toby gets to keep his treasure


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Had to come look again! I'm going to put toby on my work room wall so I can get a "fix" just by looking up.:heartbeat 

I work in a room with concrete walls and no windows. No windows because the back wall is dirt (I'm partially underground) and on the side of my side wall is the morgue!

I need to paper my walls with pretty things and we know toby is prettiest of all.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

what a cute picture


----------

